# Bug Report: When recording HD OTA cant do anything else.



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

When I am watching an HD OTA channel and decide to record what I am watching by simply pressing the record button I can't record or watch anything else. I am also only allowed the option of manual recording where I must manually stop the recording when the program is over. No other options are available. If I try to watch a satellite channel I am told that this can only be done in live mode and I have the choice to either continue recording or to stop recording and to switch to the satellite channel.


It was my understanding that with the 921 you could record an OTA HD or SD program and still watch a satellite channel or that you could record a satellite channel and still watch an OTA HD or SD channel. Is this correct or not? If it is correct then what I am experiencing must be a bug.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem? Are there any workarounds?


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a similar problem last night. I was watching a DVR event while the 921 was recording one sat channel program and one HD OTA channel. When I stopped the DVR playback and went to the guide I was not able to view any sat channels. The view banner displayed 77 UNK Record. I tried to stop the HD OTA recording from the DVR menu, which caused the 921 to crash, display the Linux "screen of death" and reboot. After the five minute reboot it restarted recording the two programs again. This time I waited until the recording was finished and erased all four DVR events that had been created.

Boot 120B
F051
SW L145 HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is a known problem that's on the list. 

The only workaround that I've found is to set a timer for the OTA channel, and make sure you're tuned to a satellite channel before the timer fires. Then, you've got control of the 2 satellite tuners.


----------



## Schaefling (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mark. I will try your workaround and let you know if it works for me. 
I assume that if you are recording OTA in HD then you can only watch satellite channels at the same setting and aspect ratio you are using to record the HD OTA program. Is that correct?


Also, any idea when the next patch is coming and whether or not it will fix this problem?


Schaefling


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> This is a known problem that's on the list.
> 
> The only workaround that I've found is to set a timer for the OTA channel, and make sure you're tuned to a satellite channel before the timer fires. Then, you've got control of the 2 satellite tuners.


Tried that last night; did not work. Timer fired, sort of, in that the icon came up flashing, followed by the record light on. But when I looked in the guide, it indicated that it was recording one of the Pay per view channels. I tried to select that channel to view, but it would not view, tried to stop it, and the machine got into some state where nothing could be watched. Nothing I did would cause the record light to go out, except a reset. When it came back up, the recording was 0 length. Had to re-add the channel again before watching also. Hope they don't charge PPV fees for this nonsense.

I have basically given up on recording from OTA channels, I have only got it to work once. And even watching an OTA requires re-adding the channel from Menu 6, 8 about half of the time.

Again, if there was a way to clear out the leftover junk from the earlier bad sw version, I think that I have identified a short list of OTA stations that have good signals, that this thing might actually work. But it has been a mess even after the SW update.

Please tell us that there is some magic form of reset to get it to a real factory default condition so we can start over again...

SW L145 HECD-N

P.S. It occurred to me that if the developers are in England, that they probably cannot personally test this thing except with special test equipment, after all they don't have OTA ATSC channels over there at all, do they.


----------

